# أروع وظيفة وانتي في بيتك وبدخل رائع .. مع اوريفليم



## درر مكه (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مطلوب مندوبات...




أروع وظيفة [URL="http://www.3-hwa.com/vb/redirector.php?url=%61%48%52%30%63%44%6f%76%4c%33%64%33%64%79%35%68%62%47%5a%79%59%58%4e%6f%59%57%31%68%62%47%77%75%59%32%39%74%4c%33%5a%69%4c%33%51%34%4d%6a%6b%78%4d%53%38%3d"]وانتي [/URL]في [URL="http://www.3-hwa.com/vb/redirector.php?url=%61%48%52%30%63%44%6f%76%4c%33%64%33%64%79%35%68%62%47%5a%79%59%58%4e%6f%59%57%31%68%62%47%77%75%59%32%39%74%4c%33%5a%69%4c%33%51%34%4d%6a%6b%78%4d%53%38%3d"]بيتك [/URL][URL="http://www.3-hwa.com/vb/redirector.php?url=%61%48%52%30%63%44%6f%76%4c%33%64%33%64%79%35%68%62%47%5a%79%59%58%4e%6f%59%57%31%68%62%47%77%75%59%32%39%74%4c%33%5a%69%4c%33%51%34%4d%6a%6b%78%4d%53%38%3d"]وبدخل [/URL][URL="http://www.3-hwa.com/vb/redirector.php?url=%61%48%52%30%63%44%6f%76%4c%33%64%33%64%79%35%68%62%47%5a%79%59%58%4e%6f%59%57%31%68%62%47%77%75%59%32%39%74%4c%33%5a%69%4c%33%51%34%4d%6a%6b%78%4d%53%38%3d"]رائع [/URL]..






*شركة [URL="http://www.3-hwa.com/vb/redirector.php?url=%61%48%52%30%63%44%6f%76%4c%33%64%33%64%79%35%68%62%47%5a%79%59%58%4e%6f%59%57%31%68%62%47%77%75%59%32%39%74%4c%33%5a%69%4c%33%51%32%4f%54%63%34%4d%53%38%3d"]أوريفليم [/URL]..المعروفة والمميزة




نشاطات الشركة: هي منتجات تجميل وعطور نسائية أو رجالية
*

*المنتجات سويدية
لا تستخدم أي مادة ضارة في صنع منتجاتها
لا تستخدم شحوم الحيونات
لا تستخدم الكحول في صناعة المنتجات
المنتجات مستخرجة من خلاصة الاعشاب والنباتات
تم تجربتها على متطوعين من البشر
لا تجرب على الحيونات*





*الشركة نسائية من الادارة الى الموظفات
*

*لا يوجد بها أي اختلاط*





*نظام الشركة - توصل الشركة الى جميع انحاء المملكة اما بالشحن او التوصيل للمنازل




طريقة الاشتراك في الشركة
*

*قيمة الاشتراك 50ريال او 90 ريال وتحصل على شنطة عينات
تحصل المشتركة في شركة [URL="http://www.3-hwa.com/vb/redirector.php?url=%61%48%52%30%63%44%6f%76%4c%33%64%33%64%79%35%68%62%47%5a%79%59%58%4e%6f%59%57%31%68%62%47%77%75%59%32%39%74%4c%33%5a%69%4c%33%51%34%4d%6a%6b%78%4d%53%38%3d"]اوريفليم [/URL]على رقم عضوية ,تتعامل به في الشركة
وعدد من الكتيبات والنشرات وشرح للمنتجات
وخصم 30% من قيمة المنتج
بمعنى انكي تطلبين طلبية من الشركة بقيمة 500 ريال مثلا فتأتيك بفاتورة قيمتها 385ريال فقط
وباقي 500 ريال ربح فوري لك
حيث ان الغير مشتركات يشترين المنتجات بقيمة غير مخفضة.*





*عمل المندوبة بعد الاشتراك
*

*تزاول المندوبة عملها من خلال عرض الكتلوج على من تشاء وعند تسجيل الطلب تتصل على الشركة وتطلب منهم تجهيز الطلبات ثم توصيلها لها في المنزل او ارسال احد ينوب عنها لاحضارها او ذهابها لاحضارها.*





*بعد ذلك توزعها على زباينها وتستلم مبلغها
*

*وتحصل على عمولتها الفورية
ايضا للمندوبة ميزة اخرى غير العمولة .وهي البونص (وهو مكافئة شهريا لمن استحقت وحصلت على مستوى والبونص هو مقابل جمع النقاط الشهرية)*





*تتراوح نسب المكافئات الشهرية بين المندوبات من 15 ريال الى عشرات الالاف..




وهذا العمل حـــــر فكلما اجتهدت كلما ربحت.. عموما العمل مريح ومربح 
*

*وبه تكونين لنفسك دخل خاص فيك وتصبحين اكثر ثقة بنفسك واولا واخيرا راح تشغلين وقت فراغك بطلب الرزق الحلال..*







*للتسجيل والإستفسار: اللي تبغى راح تراسلني على الخاص الخاص
*


----------



## درر مكه (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أروع وظيفة وانتي في بيتك وبدخل رائع .. مع اوريفليم*

سبحان الله


----------



## درر مكه (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أروع وظيفة وانتي في بيتك وبدخل رائع .. مع اوريفليم*

لا اله الا الله


----------

